# The BEST Possible Way To Tackle With MBBS Studies



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Friends! i would like to share my experience; 

~The BEST possible way to tackle with vast and conceptual MBBS knowledge is; listening WORLD's MOST POPULAR MEDICAL LECTURES of Dr.Najeeb~

Here is the link of Youtube, there you will find some but not all the lectures, rest are available either on Dr.Najeeb's website for purchase or on torrentz etc. for free download 

*Dr. Najeeb Lectures - YouTube*


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

newcomers definitely need this piece of advice

i want ppl to realize importance of listening Dr.Najeeb:cool!:

for sure; u'll never find a teacher in medical, elaborating concepts better than him:thumbsup:


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

anas90 said:


> Friends! i would like to share my experience;
> 
> ~The BEST possible way to tackle with vast and conceptual MBBS knowledge is; listening WORLD's MOST POPULAR MEDICAL LECTURES of Dr.Najeeb~
> 
> ...


ha ha ha ... :cool!: youtube is banned :? any other link??


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

gull andaam said:


> ha ha ha ... :cool!: youtube is banned :? any other link??


Just install hotspot shield


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

While we're on the subject, I know it varies from person to person, but on average how many hours should a MBBS student study per day?


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

I need alot of advices.. tell me more how to do best in exams to get full marks.. late night study is neccesry bcoz i cant wake late night.. how much hour should one study

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

gull andaam said:


> ha ha ha ... :cool!: youtube is banned :? any other link??


try spotflux, it's better than hotspot.:cool!:

- - - Updated - - -



zara13 said:


> While we're on the subject, I know it varies from person to person, but on average how many hours should a MBBS student study per day?


smart-work matters more than hardwork for an avg. student; 3hrs daily will work:roll:


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

anas90 said:


> try spotflux, it's better than hotspot.:cool!:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


And i just had the slightest inkling u vre gonna share how much one oughta study..


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

anas90 said:


> try spotflux, it's better than hotspot.:cool!:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


only 3 hr?? :!::!::!::!::!:
everyone says medical is really tough and you have to study whole day nd night
you would have no social life ... this and that...:?
i am really nervous... and worried how to cope with medical tough studies


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

gull andaam said:


> only 3 hr?? :!::!::!::!::!:
> everyone says medical is really tough and you have to study whole day nd night
> you would have no social life ... this and that...:?
> i am really nervous... and worried how to cope with medical tough studies


Thats true...
U need to keep reading any time u mite hav...

Med skul is nothing like high school.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I dont agree with the no social life part.
Doctors are humans too :roll:


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

it doesn't matter how much you study, it matters how you study. if you study efficiently for 4-5 hours its probably equivalent to studying 8-10 where you take long breaks or are not efficient...so its all dependent on how you study...don't freak out about that stuff. just wait till classes start and you get a feel for how your curriculum works...it will take a few weeks to get used to your routine and then develop a schedule around that


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> I dont agree with the no social life part.
> Doctors are humans too :roll:


hahaha wesay... i am new in this field so dont know wethr the doctor is human or not


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

gull andaam said:


> only 3 hr?? :!::!::!::!::!:
> everyone says medical is really tough and you have to study whole day nd night
> you would have no social life ... this and that...:?
> i am really nervous... and worried how to cope with medical tough studies


Absolutely mom says to me. U havee to forget everything its very tough take balance diet and lock your room and study day night... its this and that you will be disappear already you are single paslliiii... me to sun sun k pagal ho gae hun

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

saske khan said:


> Absolutely mom says to me. U havee to forget everything its very tough take balance diet and lock your room and study day night... its this and that you will be disappear already you are single paslliiii... me to sun sun k pagal ho gae hun
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


hahahaha  same here 
my mom also emphasize on healthy diet... of course health is necessary to tackle all this hard work.... but ALHAMDULILAH m not single pasli :cool!:
in which colg you got admission?


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

Just thrill! to go to medical college It will be a great journey I think.I aslo got admission:thumbsup:


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

where did all of you get in?


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

medenthusiast said:


> Just thrill! to go to medical college It will be a great journey I think.I aslo got admission:thumbsup:


oh great :thumbsup:
which college?


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

Bolan medical college Quetta


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

medenthusiast said:


> Bolan medical college Quetta


Government?


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

gull andaam said:


> hahahaha  same here
> my mom also emphasize on healthy diet... of course health is necessary to tackle all this hard work.... but ALHAMDULILAH m not single pasli :cool!:
> in which colg you got admission?


Uol one hour distance to my home

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

yes It is government.

- - - Updated - - -



NarjisShah said:


> Government?


yes it is government.


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

saske khan said:


> Uol one hour distance to my home
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


 uol has its transport service.. i visited their office they charge 3500 rs per month from MAO college and they will pick u up at 6:40am


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

MedCat said:


> uol has its transport service.. i visited their office they charge 3500 rs per month from MAO college and they will pick u up at 6:40am


Didnt they charge yearly?? And pick and drop from home??? Are u a girl am i know u??


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

saske khan said:


> Didnt they charge yearly?? And pick and drop from home??? Are u a girl am i know u??


No bro they charge per month for transport. And yes pick and drop service. 
I am a boy


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

MedCat said:


> No bro they charge per month for transport. And yes pick and drop service.
> I am a boy


So why u name medcat u should write medtiger


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

MedCat said:


> No bro they charge per month for transport. And yes pick and drop service.
> I am a boy


Nd i m girl huh hahahahaha meww


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

saske khan said:


> So why u name medcat u should write medtiger


Med = Medical
Cat = MCAT


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

saske khan said:


> Nd i m girl huh hahahahaha meww


 u r a girl 
I thought u are a boy. Hahahaha. Silly me


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

MedCat said:


> u r a girl
> I thought u are a boy. Hahahaha. Silly me





MedCat said:


> Med = Medical
> Cat = MCAT


Wowwwww what a name baba g ka thulluuu hahahhaahha u silly juice


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

saske khan said:


> Wowwwww what a name baba g ka thulluuu hahahhaahha u silly juice


Hahaaha lol.... 
BabaJiKaThullu so u r a comedy nights fan too 
Saske from naruto ?
is a boy right ? NickNames are so confusing here :what:


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

MedCat said:


> Hahaaha lol....
> BabaJiKaThullu so u r a comedy nights fan too
> Saske from naruto ?
> is a boy right ? NickNames are so confusing here :what:


I only watch kapil and yeah saske is a boy but i like saske his attitude thatswhy i named saske i tried my name too but forum said name already exist so i dont get anyother name i took saske...your name is also confusing but now i know it...


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Maa shaa Allah. great offer by Dr.Najeeb for Pakistanis, get life time access to all lectures in just 5000.

http://www.drnajeeblectures.com/facebook-promotion.html


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

How many of you have offer?

Share your experience.


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Even an hour can be enough if you can read and retain the concept


----------



## kitty katty (Jan 29, 2015)

According to PMDC rules,any student who fails to pass BDS 1st proff in four attempts is ceased for further medical/dental education in Pakistan.Now can he/she apply for re-admission in mbbs/bds in any other province or anywhere else in Pakistan?what if he/she again appears in UHS entry test?Plz guide me if there is any way to get re-admission in Pakistan in any medical college.


----------

